# تكرير الزيوت المستهلكة (مقتبس)



## وائل مشاطي (6 مارس 2012)

البدائل المتوفرة لتدوير و/أو إعادة استعمال الزيوت المعدنية المستهلكة 
1-التدوير لانتاج الوقود 
2-تقتصر عمليات المعالجة التي يقوم بها المتعهد في مواقع تجميع الزيوت المستهلكة على المعالجة الفيزيائية فقط والتي تشتمل على الخطوات التالية : 
الترسيب والفلترة وإزالة المياه للحصول على وقود ممكن استخدامه في المراجل وفي المصانع والمساكب وغيره .
3-يتم في العادة إجراء الحد الأدنى من المعالجة الفيزيائية المطلوبة بهدف المحافظة على فارق السعر بين هذا الوقود ومصادر الوقود الأخرى .
4-في غياب الأنظمة الصارمة ، لايتم اللجوء الى إزالة الملوثات الخطرة من الزيوت المستهلكة، والتي تحتاج الى معالجة كيميائية أخرى اكبر تكلفة 
، ويتم الاكتفاء بالمعالجة الفيزيائية الواردة أعلاه ، للحصول على وقود يمتاز بمواصفات فيزيائية مشابهة لزيت الوقود من حيث المحتوى الحراري واللزوجة ونقطة الوميض وكمية الرواسب والمياه (BS&w) .
5-تشير المراجع العلمية(6 ) بان الزيوت المستهلكة تستخدم عالميا كوقود بديل او ثانوي بخلطة مع الوقود الثقيل، تحت ظروف حرق متحكم بها، 
الا ان الحرق المباشر للزيوت المستهلكة في المراجل العادية يمكن ان يخلق مشاكل تلوث خطيرة في معظم الحالات اذا لم يتم بطريقة سليمة بيئيا.
ويمكن الحد او التقليل منها عن طريق تركيب أجهزة تنقية هواء ملائمة ، الا ان هذا الإجراء يعتبر غير عملي ومكلف .
- لذا فقد توجه الاهتمام الدولي في خلال الثمانينات لوضع مواصفات للزيوت المستهلكة المراد استخدامها كوقود (تدوير الزيوت ) بهدف تنظيم هذه 
العملية والحد او التقليل من التعرض الى انبعاثات المواد الكيماوية السامة والمعادن الثقيلة الناتجة من جراء حرق هذه الزيوت وخاصة في المراجل 
التجارية التي تمتاز في العادة ، بانخفاض الكفاءة وعدم التزود بأنظمة للتحكم في الانبعاثات الى الهواء الخارجي وانخفاض ارتفاع المدخنة ( اقل من 12متر) 
وانتشارها وتوزعها في مناطق ذات كثافة سكانية عالية ، وعليه صدر في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1983 مواصفات فدرالية للزيوت المستهلكة المسموح استخدامها كوقود كما هو مبين في الجدول (8).
جدول (8 ) يبين مواصفات الزيوت المستهلكة المسموح استخدامها كوقود ( 7)
الخاصية
الحد الأقصى المسموح به ملغم/لتر (جزء في المليون)
الزرنيخ
5 جزء في المليون
الكادميوم
2 جزء في المليون
الرصاص
100جزء في المليون
الكروم
10 جزء في المليون
درجة الوميض
لاتقل عن 7ر37م
الهالوجينات الكلية*
4000 جزء في المليون

*مع الافتراض ان الزيوت التي تحتوي على هالوجينات اكثر من 1000 جزء في المليون تكون مخلوطة بنفايات مهلجنة .
التعليمات والمواصفات الفدرالية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (Federal regulations) حددت بأن الزيوت المستهلكة التي تحتوي على تراكيز PCBs اقل من( 50) ملغم/لتر يتم التعامل معها 
كنفايات غير خطرة وبالتالي يمكن استخدامها كوقود، في حين ان المواصفات الخاصة ببعض الولايات الامريكية على حده (State regulations) حددت بأن تراكيز PCBs يجب ان تكون اقل من 5
ملغم/لتر لاعتبارها نفايات غير خطرة (7،8) .
كما ان لدى اتحاد الدول الأوروبية اعتبارات خاصة لتخفيض التراكيز المسموح بها لمادة PCBs في الزيوت المستخدمة كوقود الى 20 ملغم/لتر (9) .
وعليه فان الزيوت التي لا تطابق نوعيتها المواصفات أعلاه يجب ان يقتصر حرقها في مراجل صناعية عالية الكفاءة او افران العمليات الصناعية والمراجل التي تطابق في أدائها مواصفات مرمدات النفايات الخطرة .
جدول (9) يبين خصائص زيوت التزييت بشكل عام (10) .
1.تستخدم الزيوت المستهلكة لإغراض اخرى مثل الرش على الطرق الترابية لتخفيف انبعاث الغبار من قبل بعض منتجي الزيوت والمتعهدين ، وذلك بكميات قليلة ، وخاصة في المناطق البعيدة .
2.وبالرغم من ان هذا الإجراء كان متبعا ولسنوات طويلة في عدد من الدول في العالم ، الا ان شعبية هذا الاستخدام انحسر مؤخرا ومنع بسبب المشاكل البيئية السلبية المترتبة على ذلك والأنظمة البيئية الصارمة بهذا الشأن . 
3.وتتوفر عالميا تقنيات أخرى لاعادة تدوير الزيوت المستهلكة نذكر منها :-
1-إعادة التصنيع: وتعتبر عملية معالجة فيزيائية / كيميائية وتتضمن إزالة الملوثات لاعادة استخدامه مره اخرى من خلال الترسيب وإزالة المياه والتبخـــــير (Flash evaporation ) والفلترة واستخدام ا
لطرد المركزي . والهدف الرئيسي هو تنظيف الزيت لدرجة معينة وليس لانتاج زيت يعادل في نوعيته الزيت الأصلي الا ان هذه الطريقة لا تعتبر مجدية في حال كون الزيوت مخلوطة ، لذا فان عملية فصل الزيت حسب نوعه، 
عند المصدر ، تعتبر عاملا مهما . كما وتعتمد هذه العملية بشكل او بآخر على نوعية الزيت المستهلك وبالأخص على مدى احتواءه على تراكيز عالية من المواد التي تجعل عملية إعادة التصنيع صعبة مثل الزيت الثقيل او ا
لهيدروكربونات المكلورة . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الزيوت للغايات الصناعية .
2-إعادة التكرير : وتتطلب عمليات حديثة ومتطورة والتي يعتبر تشغيلها عالي الكلفة ولانه يأخذ كل الاعتبارات البيئية والصحية عند التشغيل . وتشتمل على معالجة الزيوت المستهلكة للتمكن من استخدامه كأساس لانتاج 
زيت تزييت جديد . وهذه العملية تطيل عمر الزيت وتعتبر من افضل البدائل المتوفرة للتعامل مع الزيوت من ناحية بيئية . وتعتمد عملية إعادة التكرير على تنظيف الزيت من الملوثات مثل الأوساخ والمياه والزيت الثقيل 
والمضافات الأخرى بواسطة التقطير ومن ثم المعالجة 
بالهيدروجين لإزالة أي ملوثات كيميائية ، واخيرا تخلط الزيوت المكررة مع مواد إضافة خاصة للحصول على المنتج النهائي من زيت التزييت .
تتوفر عدة تقنيات لانتاج زيوت تزييت ذات مواصفات جيدة منها :-
1-إعادة التكرير بواسطة الحامض – الطين ( Acid-clay)
2-إعادة التكرير بواسطة المعالجة بالمذيبات – التقطير – التلميع 
3-إعادة التكرير بواسطة التقطير الفراغي /المعالجة بالهيدروجين بمساعدة العوامل الحفــازة (hydro processing) 
وتنتج عن عملية التكرير بواسطة الحامض-الطين نواتج جانبية ( byproducts) مثل الاسيد القاري (Acid Tar) وطين مستهلك (Spent Clay) وغيره والتي يجب التخلص منها 
بطريقة سليمة بيئيا كونها تعتبر نفايات خطرة .
ولا بد من الاخذ بعين الاعتبار عدة عوامل عند اختيار وتحديد تكنولوجيا المعالجة المطلوبة لاعادة الاستخدام او التدوير تشمل:
1-الى أي حد يمكن معالجة الزيوت المستهلكة للحصول على المنتجات المطلوبة.
2-الاخطار المحتملة على صحة الانسان والبيئة.
3-التوازن الاقتصادي ومتطلبات السوق.
4-متطلبات / كلفة النقل.
5-موقع وحدة المعالجة/ التصنيع.
6-معالجة النفايات الخطرة الملوثة والنواتج العرضية لها.
7-صحة وسلامة العاملين.
وحتى تكون عملية اعادة التصنيع للزيوت المستهلكة مجدية اقتصاديا يجب ان يكون فارق السعر ما بين اسعار المواد الاولية والمنتجات يغطي التكلفة التشغيلية للعملية.
وقد دلت بعض الاحصائيات ان عدد سكان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية يمثل حوالي 4% من سكان العالم ,في حين يتم استهلاك ما يقارب 25% من انتاج العالم من الزيوت المعدنية. وينتج عنها ما يقارب 3و1 بليون 
جالون من الزيوت المستهلكة سنويا ، يعاد استخدام حوالي 60% من الكميات الناجمة. حيث بينت الاحصائيات بأنه يتم اعادة تصنيع ما يقارب 750 مليون جالون من الزيوت المستهلكة وتستخدم 75% منها في مجالات 
مختلفة مثل وحدات الاسفلت وفي البويلرات الصناعية ومصانع الاسمنت وغيره. كما يتم اعادة تكرير ما يقارب 150 مليون جالون من هذه الزيوت أي ما نسبته 10% من الكمية الناجمة. في حين ان بعض الدول مثل 
كندا وبريطانيا وفرنسا والهند والباكستان تقوم باعادة تكرير ما نسبته
20-60% من الكميات الناجمة من الزيوت المعدنية المستهلكة لديها.
وتدل نفس الاحصائيات اعلاه انه في حال استرجاع كامل الكمية الناجمة من الزيوت لاعادة تكريرها في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فان الكمية تكفي لسد احتياجات 
35 مليون سيارة من الزيوت المعدنية كل سنة مما قد يقلل كمية الزيوت الاجنبية المستوردة ويخلق فرص عمل جديدة اضافة الى تقليل العجز التجاري بما مقداره 150 مليون دولار امريكي(11و14 
شكر خاص لكاتب المقال


----------

